# New Pastel Portrait - WIP's



## Pareeeee

Hello

I just started this oil pastel portrait yesterday. I will be posting WIP's as I go with this project, so check back please! (dog photo taken by me as well)





































as far as I got yesterday. Worked today so didn't have time to paint.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Looking fabulous so far! I'm anxious to see how you tackle the open mouth. I have a hard time doing those with just graphite.


----------



## Pareeeee

WIP's from today. Note my MacGuyver version of a photo holder thingie. lol.


----------



## DonH

Looks good! Great light value blocking technique.


----------



## Jeff

looking fabulous Pareeee.


----------



## chanda95

Gorgeous!!


----------

